# What model Long tractor is LGT 520 D TC SD



## JJezek (7 mo ago)

Hi,
I have a Long tractor with a model number of *LGT 520 D TC SD*. 
Anyone know what model that is or have details about that model? 

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy JJezek, welcome to the forum.

Attached below is the tractordata.com data sheet for a Long 520 tractor.






TractorData.com Farmtrac 520 tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## JJezek (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy JJezek, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached below is the tractordata.com data sheet for a Long 520 tractor.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've been looking all over. I could not find anything about a 520 model so I assumed the model number didn't match the "name". There must not be many 520s out there. 
Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The Farmtrac 520 and the Longtrac 520 are the same tractor.


----------

